# Do you Turn off your 811 when not in use?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

To get a better idea of how user are using the 811 and to try and get a feel for user experience with the guide, I thought I poll might help. Feel free to answer the poll and describe your experience with the guide since 2.84 overall. No need to mention the bugs, just describe how it normally works.

The goal here is to maybe expose a possible bug that leads to the short Guide or maybe it is one of these works as designed and that a customer use case created this issues.

*Followup Question*

Is anybody that has an 811 that places it in stand by mode seeing the guide all of sudden only show a few hours. I am going to start looking at my guide more closely to see how far out it goes.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Basically I turn my off whenever It is not in use. I do this because I have a Pronto 3000NG and I program it to turn off all HT equipment when not in use. 

The guide always seems up to date and i never notice lake of guide data. I do however usually never got out more than a few days. 

The 811 is always off while sleeping.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I never turn off my 811, or any of my Dish receivers. My guide goes out 48 hours, ever since P2.84 was downloaded. Very occasionally (twice per week?), I will see the guide download screen. That's about the same as on my 311. I was a major complainer prior to P2.84, but now I'm satisfied with the performance of the 811.


----------



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

I always turn it off when I'm done watching. I have not had a program guide download while I have been watching for quite some time now ( maybe since P282). Guide only goes out a day or so but I don't find that annoying since It is not a DVR. Over all I have had problem free operation with no reboots for about a month or more now. I used to get the occasional slow motion video problem on HD channels that would go away by switching channels & I used to get the aquiring signal & guide download when swithing from OTA to satellite every once in a while but as I say things have been pretty rock solid recently.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

I've found leaving it on 24/7 keeps mine behaving the best. One other thing I have it auto-tune a Sat channel at 3:30AM everyday. If I accidentally leave it on OTA all night it will get start loosing guide data and such.


----------



## misterdsp (Apr 22, 2004)

c_caz said:


> One other thing I have it auto-tune a Sat channel at 3:30AM everyday.


That's a good idea! I'm going to set up my box that way too.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I turn it off whenever it is not in use. This is because, like Ron, I have a Pronto and it turns everything off.

My guide is always up to date.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mikey said:


> I never turn off my 811, or any of my Dish receivers. My guide goes out 48 hours, ever since P2.84 was downloaded. Very occasionally (twice per week?), I will see the guide download screen. That's about the same as on my 311. I was a major complainer prior to P2.84, but now I'm satisfied with the performance of the 811.


I found your post interesting since you do the exact opposite of what I do. So you don't make it a point to tune to a channel where the EPG guide Data live? The result you get is that occassional the 811 triggers and downloads necessary guide info.

So I guess we might be at the 64,000 dollar question or bug. What results in the Guide only going out a few days. I believe I have read some posts where it seems to happen after a day or so of running.

Here is what I would expect.. Jason, See if this logic makes sense. This is my take reading what was said from Dish and peoples experiences.

1) Upon start up the guide data is acquired and the guide populated. 
2) As time goes on, if you don't put the yoru 811 in standby or is not sitting on an EPG guide transponders the date line will move and you will have less guide data. 3) After a certain amount of time the 811 decides it needs more data and does a guide download and updates the guide. 
4) If it is on an EPG channel or is placed into standby it does as a background task update the guide.

It does sound like at a later date this might change a bit based on the response Jason received from Dish.

The issue I think we need to see if we can better quantify. Is the fact that people see a 2 hour guide time line the result of the sliding time table having on an 811 that has not been tuned to a EPG transponder or placed into sleep mode or is it caused by some corruption.

Followup Question:

Is anybody that has an 811 that places it in stand by mode seeing the guide all of sudden only show a few hours. I am going to start looking at my guide more closely to see how far out it goes.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I found your post interesting since you do the exact opposite of what I do. So you don't make it a point to tune to a channel where the EPG guide Data live? The result you get is that occassional the 811 triggers and downloads necessary guide info. ...


I just try not to leave it on an OTA station when I turn off the TV (I want that blue light on). Usually it's on one of the HD Pack stations (Discovery HD or ESPN HD). Isn't the 48 hour EPG limit an onboard memory limitation (by design)? Do you get more than 48 hours?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mikey said:


> I just try not to leave it on an OTA station when I turn off the TV (I want that blue light on). Usually it's on one of the HD Pack stations (Discovery HD or ESPN HD). Isn't the 48 hour EPG limit an onboard memory limitation (by design)? Do you get more than 48 hours?


Well based on the description that Jason pointed out, the 48 hour limiation is based on what the guide stream provides. Looks like the 811 team is making some changes in the 811 code base to use the 9 day guide stream but only use 3 days of it. From the description, there is enough RAM for 3 days worth of Guide info.

Whenever I have checked I believe I do go out to around 48 hours.


----------



## steinej (Jan 2, 2005)

Prior to receiving the P284 download, I noticed all kinds of problems with the guide. My previous version was P282. I don't use the guide on my 811 much because I have a 508 that I use for most everything but HD. Still, P284 seems to have solved most of my guide problems. This evening, for example, I noticed after replying to the poll, that it goes out to Wednesday. Most of the time before, it wouldn't go past two hours.

I have a Harmony remote and when I quit watching HDTV, it "automagically" shuts off the 811. Other than a blurry picture on SD (much improved since P284), I've gotten pretty good service out of the 811 (knock on wood... <grin>)

I noticed the clockshift problem with P282 but didn't attribute it to leaving the tuner on OTA channels until I read about it here. I haven't notice the problem since P284, but haven't paid much attention as to whether I've shut it off on an OTA or satellite channel.

John


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I get the No Info guide display fairly often when going from HD channels in the Guide to digital OTA channels, using the channel up button. I have normally left my 811 turned on, except when going out of town for several days. No valid reason, other than the fact that I have it connected to my TiVo, and record several shows from distant NBC and CBS on a regular basis. I do have lifeline cable and could record those shows from my local outlets, but my cable PQ is nowhere as good as the distant CBS and NBC from Dish (really!). I've been too lazy to set up timers for this purpose, and the expanded EPG and season pass features of TiVo have me spoiled.  
My first venture into use of the timer feature of the 811 was yesterday, when I recorded a program from HDNet to my Panasonic DVD recorder. It required setting timers both in the 811 and the DVD recorder. Nowhere as nice as doing it with the TiVo.
Now that I've read up on timer usage, I may just set up timers to have the 811 turned on during prime time, turned off around 3 a.m. and then turned on again, tuned to the History Channel around for about a half hour just to see what happens. 
Footnote: This area doesn't have LIL, so there's no PSIP data for my local OTA -- just Local Digital reported in the guide.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cholly said:


> I get the No Info guide display fairly often when going from HD channels in the Guide to digital OTA channels, using the channel up button. I have normally left my 811 turned on, except when going out of town for several days. No valid reason, other than the fact that I have it connected to my TiVo, and record several shows from distant NBC and CBS on a regular basis. I do have lifeline cable and could record those shows from my local outlets, but my cable PQ is nowhere as good as the distant CBS and NBC from Dish (really!). I've been too lazy to set up timers for this purpose, and the expanded EPG and season pass features of TiVo have me spoiled.
> My first venture into use of the timer feature of the 811 was yesterday, when I recorded a program from HDNet to my Panasonic DVD recorder. It required setting timers both in the 811 and the DVD recorder. Nowhere as nice as doing it with the TiVo.
> Now that I've read up on timer usage, I may just set up timers to have the 811 turned on during prime time, turned off around 3 a.m. and then turned on again, tuned to the History Channel around for about a half hour just to see what happens.
> Footnote: This area doesn't have LIL, so there's no PSIP data for my local OTA -- just Local Digital reported in the guide.


I did a test last night and I plan a few more. I did the following.

1) Left the Recevier on and tuned into an OTA channel. 
2) Noted the time. 
3) Checked the Recevier in the Morning. 
4) Turned Receiver Off and then back on.

Here is what I observed.

1) The Guide in the morning went out to the exact same place. Last night it stretch form 9:30 pm to Wednesday at 2:30pm. IN the morning it was from 7 am this morning to Wednesday 2:30pm. So based on this I can see if you were to leave it on the guide timeline would shrink over time.

2) I did have the receiver off for about 30 minutes but that did not trigger a guide update.

3) In the morning, I pressed the EPG guide and the EPG showed "No INfo" on the guide and got the downloading guide dialog. After it downloaded the guide it know took me out to thursday. My guess is that I triggered a forced update.

Based on Jason description and what people have reported this is what I would expect the behavior to be. I plan on seeing if tunning to a EPG transponder will result in keeping the guide up to date. This might explain the reason why at times the guide is a lot shorter then 48 hours.

Moral of the story. If you want to insure your guide is updated and to minimize the downloading guide dialogs, Put your receiver on standby. Another possible work around is tuning it to a EPG guide transponder channel.

I plan on testing parking it on a EPG/channel transponder tonight and see if the guide updates. It is possible that this will not trigger a guide update. I will update this thread tomorrow after I test it.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been leaving my 811 on 24/7 I have guide issues about every other day.
I think I am going to try to get into the habit of turning it off every night


----------



## BasicBlak (Jan 26, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I plan on testing parking it on a EPG/channel transponder tonight and see if the guide updates. It is possible that this will not trigger a guide update. I will update this thread tomorrow after I test it.


Looking forward to your test results. Could you or anyone else tell me specifically which EPG/channel transponder to tune to? I'd like to try it myself. Thanks!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

BasicBlak said:


> Looking forward to your test results. Could you or anyone else tell me specifically which EPG/channel transponder to tune to? I'd like to try it myself. Thanks!


Tune to the History Channel. That'll do it, so I'm told. Right transponder.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

BasicBlak said:


> Looking forward to your test results. Could you or anyone else tell me specifically which EPG/channel transponder to tune to? I'd like to try it myself. Thanks!


Well I gave it a try last night. I set the Receiver to Auto-tune to the History channel (120) and stay there all night. About 6 hours. WHen I got up this morning, the first thing I did was open the EPG and I got the downloading Guide screen. Based on this one test my guess is that having it on the same transponder as the EPG does not result in the an EPG update.

For tonights test, I am going to leave it put the receiver in standby and see if that results in what I expect.

The moral might be that you have to put your receiver in standby to keep your guide update. If someone else tried the tune to EPG transponder trick, I would be interested at your results.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

I occasionally turn my 811 off.

I really don't understand what you are trying to say Ron, the reason why is that my 811 since day 1 (March 1st 2004) only goes 44 hours ahead, there are no (days) in the guide, there is almost two days, but not enough time to make <day> plural! :lol: Even though the Dishnet website says that the 811 has a "_2-day Electronic Program Guide (EPG)" http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/HD/index.shtml_

My main point is this, I test my 811 every so often, (including after I DL 2.84)for several days were I turn it off for at least thirty minutes daily, and I still get DL guide info about every 1 1/2 days when I put up the EPG. I've also tried turning it off over night, every night for a week, and the guide acts exactly the same as it does when I leave it on all the time. (I do this just to make sure that turning off my 811 won't save me the trouble of waiting every day or so) Now my only problem is like I said about every day and half I see the downloading info screen when I go to the EPG. Beyond that my EPG works as well as I expect from Dish Network. (I was a DTV customer for seven years, and I think I saw the acquiring data from satellite dialog in the EPG a hand full of times, and that was with receivers that went 72 hours ahead, not 44.) Of course when I first switched to Dish, the two 301's that I started with (and still have) would DL the guide info every few hours it seemed. (My 811 did this as well for the first month or two) But since, I believe it was 2.80 I've been happy with my EPG on my 811, other than the problems that I've talked about with locks.

I've said this before, how many of you that are having EPG problems using locks? Because in the past (around 2.80-2.82) when I used channel locks (were you select the channels that you don't want, not PPV or Adult locks) my entire 811 went nuts. (would lose data hourly, would have data on the channel, but not in the guide, or it would have data in guide but not on channel, channels would get mismapped, etc.) I'd be interested in knowing if any of you use locks, and what problems you are having. I do not use OTA, other than my Xbox being plugged into the inputs on my 811, and when I switch from that channel, after playing for a while, it takes a few minutes to get guide data up, I go to a sat channel leave it there for about 1 or 2 minutes then I go to the guide, without problems.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

tonyp56 said:


> ...
> I've said this before, how many of you that are having EPG problems using locks? Because in the past when I used channel locks (were you select the channels that you don't want, not PPV or Adult locks) my entire 811 went nuts. I'd be interested in knowing if any of you use locks, and what problems you are having.


I don't use locks. Never did.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I always turn my 811 of when *not* in use.

I don't use locks.
I use 1 favorites list, with less than 100 channels.
I always set it to HDNet when turnning it off.

And currently it's working fine, no gudie bugs, nada...


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

BFG said:


> I always turn my 811 of when in use.


Wow, how do you watch it when it's off?:lol: :lol:

I know, just thought that was funny!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

lol, whoopsies. I'm telepathic


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tonyp56 said:


> I occasionally turn my 811 off.
> 
> I really don't understand what you are trying to say Ron, the reason why is that my 811 since day 1 (March 1st 2004) only goes 44 hours ahead, there are no (days) in the guide, there is almost two days, but not enough time to make <day> plural! :lol: Even though the Dishnet website says that the 811 has a "_2-day Electronic Program Guide (EPG)" http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/HD/index.shtml_
> 
> ...


Nice points Tony..

The reason I started this thread was that there was some discussions on keeping Your receiver on Standbye when not in use vs. keeping it on Standby. There has been some reports of Guides that only go out a few hours and people getting download guide screen. For me, it has been a long time since I have seen the download guide and I definitely do not see it ever few days.

One of the theories was if you parked your receiver on a Transponder that has the guide it would download a new guide. I tried that the other night with no success. The other is that if you keep your receiver off when not in use that the guide would keep refreshed. THat is what I seem to be seeing.

There was also a post by Jason that describes how the guide works. THe question I guess remaining is, what triggers a guide update.

As for locks.. I am not using any. Maybe I should and see how the 811 behaves under those conditions.

There is still a possibility that the guide updates are time based and trigger when there is a certain amount of guide info and this time is always when the receiver is in standby for me.

THe point of this thread and some other in the main 2.84 thread is to try and get a better understand of the guide and if there is a way to manage it better so you remove the updating guide dialogs.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. here is the update. 

I ran the test where I placed the 811 in standbye mode last night. In the morning the guide was updated and did not result in the "Downloading Guide" message that parking the channel and leaving the box on did. 

Based on this Adhoc test, if you want to minimize the "Downloading Guide" box then at a miniumum turn your 811 off over night. Since I have not down repeated test on this, mileage may vary here. I will do some more testing over the coming weeks just for fun. 

This does support my experiences I have been having with the 811 in terms of not seeing downloading guide box. Seems that Tony on the other hand still gets the downloading guide even when putting the box on Standbye. Right Tony or did I missread your post?


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Ok.. here is the update.
> 
> I ran the test where I placed the 811 in standbye mode last night. In the morning the guide was updated and did not result in the "Downloading Guide" message that parking the channel and leaving the box on did.
> 
> ...


Yes, you've read my post right. The experience that I've had with the guide is that it actually does DL more than 44 hours of content. Let me explain, if you force a DL of guide data, (go do a Switch test!) then open up the EPG and type in 48 then hit your > button it will jump to about 44 hours. (the reason why I say about, sometimes it only goes 41 or 42 hours) If you wait two or three hours and do the same thing again it should do it without doing a DL data, but if you wait four or five hours it will 9 times out of 10 times DL the data for the EPG. Which tells me that it has more than 44 hours in its memory, even though it won't let you look at anything past 44 hours. The experience that I've had with my 811 is that if you don't jump ahead very often, it won't do the downloading until 44-48 hours have passed. But as soon as you jump even two or three hours ahead its like it figures out that it doesn't have 48 hours of data and it does a DL.  So how often at least my 811 DLs data depends on how often I scroll ahead.

Here is a idea for a test, (I'll do it too) punch in 48 then > on your remote, and see if it starts DL data, if it does then hit cancel, then turn your receiver off over night,(If your receiver doesn't start DL data, you can go in and do a Switch test, which causes it to lose its signal, after the test hit cancel several times to get back out of the menus, then turn off your receiver while it is acquiring signal or DL data.) if it is downloading data when it is off, it will update the guide, if not when you turn your receiver back on the next morning and go to the guide it will start DL data. The test that you ran probally told the story, but, if your guide was updated recently (within the past 48 hours) it wouldn't have tried to DL if you didn't scroll ahead.

This is just another idea, I know that according to Dish all receivers are supposed to DL EPG data while in Standby mode, but like I said before I couldn't tell a difference between putting my 811 in standby and leaving it on. Perhaps because I scroll ahead too often, I don't know, but I couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

tonyp56 said:


> This is just another idea, I know that according to Dish all receivers are supposed to DL EPG data while in Standby mode, but like I said before I couldn't tell a difference between putting my 811 in standby and leaving it on. Perhaps because I scroll ahead too often, I don't know, but I couldn't tell a difference.


I did scroll ahead. That is how I knew in the morning that the guide and been updated. I noted how far it went out the previous night and compared it to the what I saw in the morning. The guide definitely got updated with my box in standby. The question is was I just lucky or is that normal. if it is, then turning the box on every night will minimize the downloading guide info.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I had a new guide problem crop up last night. When I went to the Guide, it had the No Info display, and began updating. It got to a point about 3 or 4 bars before completion and stopped. After a few minutes, the receiver reverted to the channel that it was previously tuned to. I tried this several times with similar results -- guide download never completed. I checked signal quality on both 119 and 110, and both were over 100. After fiddling around, including power recycling via remote, I decided to do a front panel power button reset. After reacquiring signal, the guide data was downloaded successfully. Before going to bed, I turned off the 811. I just turned it back on a little while ago and checked guide data -- it goes out 44 hours.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Cholly said:


> I had a new guide problem crop up last night. When I went to the Guide, it had the No Info display, and began updating. It got to a point about 3 or 4 bars before completion and stopped. After a few minutes, the receiver reverted to the channel that it was previously tuned to. I tried this several times with similar results -- guide download never completed. I checked signal quality on both 119 and 110, and both were over 100. After fiddling around, including power recycling via remote, I decided to do a front panel power button reset. After reacquiring signal, the guide data was downloaded successfully. Before going to bed, I turned off the 811. I just turned it back on a little while ago and checked guide data -- it goes out 44 hours.


I actually did a test last night that resulted in the same experience you had. What I was trying was to see if I could find a way to having the recevier update the guide during the night and have the receiver on. I thought, Maybe if I tune it to one of the Aux videos that would free up the tuner and it could then grab the guide info. Well, the next moring I brought up the guide and page 24 hours in advance. Got the Downloading Guide and in this case it did exactly as you described. It required a soft boot to get guide info back.

I am going to try the test again and see it I can repeat it. If this is the case then we have steps to reproduce. I have seent what you described once before but I am not sure how it happens. Wonder if it happens as a result of sitting on a OTA for a long period of time.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I did scroll ahead. That is how I knew in the morning that the guide and been updated. I noted how far it went out the previous night and compared it to the what I saw in the morning. The guide definitely got updated with my box in standby. The question is was I just lucky or is that normal. if it is, then turning the box on every night will minimize the downloading guide info.


Ok, I didn't know that from your post. (or maybe I misread?)

I'll start turning my 811 off every night, and I'll report back to what I see.


----------



## brycekholt (Mar 21, 2005)

I leave it off when not in use. My wife who has no tech knowledge understands that too! This Thread seems pretty intense! I love the 811. I hate the vertical screen jumping issue which comes and goes. Other than that I love watching HBO on Sunday night and watching some of my favorite shows in HD. Other than still being at 284 (waiting nicely for 285 and 287) I'm pretty happy. On an alt note. Its nice to finally have dish locals!!! 

Thanks 

Bryce


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

I occasionally turn mine off except for the past few weeks I have been turning it off whenever not in use in hops of receiving the latest software update....still waiting.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 5, 2005)

I turn my 811 off when not in use. I still have P284 and waiting for the new updates. :grin:


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

It seems like there are definite advantages to turning it off when not in use. However, I've yet to find discrete power codes for Address 2 that work. I would like these codes to incorporate into my macros, but none posted here or over at Remote Central seem to work. 

Does anyone out there have any discrete power codes for Address 2?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

igleaner said:


> It seems like there are definite advantages to turning it off when not in use. However, I've yet to find discrete power codes for Address 2 that work. I would like these codes to incorporate into my macros, but none posted here or over at Remote Central seem to work.
> 
> Does anyone out there have any discrete power codes for Address 2?


Address 2 ON 
0000 0048 0001 0011 
0017 0163 
0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 
0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 
0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3
0017 0163

Address 2 OFF 
0000 0048 0001 0011 
0017 0163 
0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 0061 0017 0061 0017 0061 
0017 0061 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 
0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3 0017 00a3
0017 0163


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I put mine in standby whenever I'm not using the 811 so it can update or do whatever else it does.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Thanks, Jason, but the discrete codes still don't work. 

My 811 is running software version P284LAJD-N, Bootstrap version 1013LAJD, Remote Address 2. My remote operates all other IR functions on the 811 with the exception of discrete power codes. 

I am using a Home Theater Master MX-850. I used your hex codes in Pronto Editor to create ccf files for power on & off buttons. Then used the Universal Browser for the MX-850 to simply drag the Pronto buttons into the MX-850 program. 

Very straight forward, but still no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

igleaner said:


> Thanks, Jason, but the discrete codes still don't work.
> 
> My 811 is running software version P284LAJD-N, Bootstrap version 1013LAJD, Remote Address 2. My remote operates all other IR functions on the 811 with the exception of discrete power codes.
> 
> ...


Mark had posted the entire set at one time. Let me find itand link you, that way you could try other addys besides 2. My pronto doesn't like address 2 for any of the codes BTW. Let me find it and I'll post Mark's link.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

I had previously tried Mark's hex codes. also with no luck. I even tired using address 3, but it still wouldn't work. I'm really stumped now.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

igleaner said:


> I had previously tried Mark's hex codes. also with no luck. I even tired using address 3, but it still wouldn't work. I'm really stumped now.


Have you tried address 1? Cholly has an HTM MX, I could swear I remember him stating to use addy 1. I would send Cholly a PM and ask.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

igleaner-

Did you try to alias those codes from a different page and link them in your macro? I have had many instances where the button on a certain page of the mx-700 (i know you have a mx850 but is pretty much the same thing) and i had to but the button on another page and then link to it. I tried learning in a command like 100 times and it would not work at all. Then i put that command on another page and had a button link to it and it worked fine. Try that. also do you know anyone with a pronto to try to send the code to see if you receiver responds to it from a pronto? I know that the mx-850 are not able to learn all commands. I found out after trying to teach one the arrows from a yamaha DVD player that the mx-850 will NOT learn those commands right PERIOD!!! so i called them and they told me that the preprogrammed IR codes in the IR database worked fine. Did you check the IR database for any dish network receiver with discrete on/off codes and then learn the rest of the codes into the mx-850 if you need different buttons?? that might be the way to go, since sometimes the mx-850 will simply not use codes except the built in codes from home theater master.


Jon


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Using ID 2 from the MX-850 IR database seems to work regarding the discrete power off and on buttons for the Dish 811. However, is there an easy way just to import ONLY these discrete power buttons into my existing 811 satellite device buttons. 

If I have to create a new satellite device using ID 2 codes, then I'm afraid I'll have to rewrite all my macros and relearn all my hard buttons for the satellite device.

It would have been a lot easier to find working discrete power buttons in Pronto ccf file format. Then at least I could have easily imported just the two discrete buttons I need.


----------



## DCWillia (May 6, 2005)

I always turn off my 811 when I am not using it. I do this to make sure that I can receive the latest downloads since I was under the impression that the receiver will only update when it is turned off. Isn't that right?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

DCWillia said:


> I always turn off my 811 when I am not using it. I do this to make sure that I can receive the latest downloads since I was under the impression that the receiver will only update when it is turned off. Isn't that right?


Yes, that's correct, DCWillia.


----------

